# صيانة سيارتك بنفسك



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)

Do It Yourself (DIY)



(1) الدرس الأول: التعلم من أخطاء الآخرين (الأخطاء الشائعة عند أجراء صيانة سيارتك بنفسك)



يقوم الشخص بصيانة سيارته بنفسه, أما لتوفير بعض المال أو الإحساس بالرضى. وقد أثبتت الدارسة بالخارج لأحد شركات زيوت المحركات, أن 50% من الزيت المباع مشترى عن طريق أناس يقومون بتغيره بأنفسهم. 

الناس الذين يقومون بأداء الصيانة بأنفسهم يشترون أيضاً كمية كبيرة من منتجات العناية والصيانة بالسيارة مثل, السوائل, المرشحات, شمعات الإشعال, بطانات الاحتكاك للفرامل, البطاريات... الخ. 



في بعض الأحيان عند القيام بأعمال الصيانة ننسى أن نتبع الخطوات السليمة للصيانة وقد ننتهي بعمل أضرار أكثر من الفوائد العائدة منها. هذا لا يعني أن لا تقدم على صيانة سيارتك بنفسك, ولكن قبل أن تقوم بذلك يجب أن نتعلم من أخطائنا. 



وفيما يلي بيان بالأخطاء الشائعة التي يقع فيها معظم الناس الذين يقومون بأجراء صيانة سيارتهم بأنفسهم:



عدم قراءة الكتيب الخاص بمالك للسيارة the owners manual؛ معظم الأخطاء يمكن تلافيها بمنتهي البساطة بالإطلاع على كتيب الصيانة الخاص بالسيارة. فهو يحتوي على مواصفات الأجزاء والسوائل التي تحتاجها السيارة, وفي معظم الأحيان يحتوي على التعليمات وخطوات أجراء الصيانة. حتى في حالة اعتقادك بأنك تعرف ما تقوم به, يجب أن لا تقوم بأي عمل بدون الرجوع إلى كتيب الصيانة الخاصة بالسيارة أولاً.



اختيار الأجزاء والمواد غير المناسبة؛ مثال على ذلك زيت المحرك, حيث إنه متواجد في تصنيفات مختلفة من حيث الكثافة والإضافات. وكذلك مرشحات الهواء والزيوت حيث تأتي بأحجام وأشكال مختلفة, الكتيب الخاص بمالك السيارة يحتوي على حجم المرشحات على سبيل المثال ومواصفات أخرى لباقي الأجزاء والمواد. 



صب الزيت أو السوائل بالمكان الخطأ؛ هذا من الأخطاء الجسيمة التي يمكن أن تعرض لها محرك سياراتك. هذا يحدث في الغالب في حالة عندما يكون مالك السيارة في عجلة من أمره, استخدام علبة الزيت الخطأ, أو صبها في المكان الخطأ. أو أن البعض يقوم بتلك العملية بدون إضاءة كافية, فبدلاً من إضافة زيت للمحرك يكتشف في الصباح أنه قام بعملية تزيت المشع (الردياتير). 



إهمال تغيير المرشحات؛ مرشحات الهواء ومرشحات الزيت يجب إعطائهم اهتمام خاص. يجب تغيير مرشح الزيت في كل مرة تغيير الزيت أو ما ينص عليه كتيب مالك السيارة. ويجب تغيير مرشح الهواء تبع ما ينص عليه كتيب مالك السيارة أيضاً, وينظف أو يغير عند انسداده أو تدهور حالته. 



استخدام العدة الخطأ؛ هناك مثل قديم يقول: "هناك وظيفة لكل عدة, وهناك عدة لكل وظيفة". هناك سبب لاختراع عدة رفع مرشح الزيت ومفتاح شمعات الإشعال. استخدم لقمة (حبة) أو مفتاح بمقاس مختلف قد يؤدي إلى تلف رأس المسمار. 



تركيب الأجزاء بدون عناية كافية؛ هناك العديد من مالكي السيارات يقومون بتغيير شمعات الإشعال بمعرفتهم كجزء من عملية ضبط السيارة.tune-up وعلى الرغم من بساطتها, فإنه يجب أخذ الحيطة حتى لا تكسر الطبقة العازلة للشمعة أو تنحني مقدمة الشمعة ويختلف خلوص أقطاب الشمعة. في حالة اختلاف خلوص أقطاب الشمعة ستعاني من مشاكل في الإشعال وتشغيل المحرك. وتأكد من أنك قد قمت بشراء شمعات الإشعال المناسبة لسيارتك.



التخلص من مخلفات الصيانة بشكل ضار للبيئة؛ بعد الانتهاء من أعمال الصيانة بسيارتك, قد يتبقى لديك زيت مستخدم, أو بعض السوائل, أو بطارية قديمة, أو أجزاء أخرى, والتي يجب التخلص منها. هذه المخلفات تكون في العادة ضارة بالبيئة في حالة التخلص منها في صندوق النفايات. أو سكب السوائل على الأرض. زيت المحرك يجب أن يتخلص منه تبع إجراءات البلدية المتبعة. أما بالنسبة للتخلص من البطاريات والإطارات المستعملة ففي الغالب يتم عن طريق استبدالها في نفس المحل الذي تم شراء الأجزاء الجديدة منه. 



عدم متابعة ما تم في عملية الصيانة؛ بعد الانتهاء من تغيير الزيت أو أي من العمليات المشابه, تعود دائماً أن تتابع ما تم عمله في اليوم التالي حتى تتأكد من الأجزاء المركبة ليست مفكوكة. وأن الأجزاء ثابتة في مكانها بشكل جيد, وأنه ليس هناك تسريب للزيت أو السوائل الخاصة بالسيارة. 



عدم إتباع مبادئ السلامة؛ أن عدم معرفة كيفية التعامل مع السيارة من ناحية السلامة الشخصية أو سلامة المركبة قد تؤدي إلى مشاكل جامة ووخيمة. مثل كيفية رفع السيارة باستخدام الرافعة, كما يجب تجنب الأجزاء الدوارة كالسير والمروحة, وتجنب الأجزاء الساخنة كقرص الفرامل, ومياه التبريد, وعلبة وأنبوب العادم. وتجنب السوائل المضغوطة، كمؤازر الفرامل الهيدروليكي, ومؤازر التوجيه. وتجنب الكهرباء ذات الجهد العالي كأسلاك شمعات الإشعال. وعدم تشغيل المحرك داخل الأماكن المغلقة في عدم وجود وسيلة للتخلص من غازات العادم. المحافظة على السيارة بإتباع الخطوات الصحيحة للصيانة. 



عدم أجراء الصيانة بالمعدل الكافي؛ لسوء الحظ أن أكبر الأخطاء التي نقوم بها في عملية الصيانة ليست الأشياء التي فعلناها, ولكنها الأشياء التي لم نفعلها. مثل عدم المحافظة على النفخ الصحيح للإطار, وعدم متابعة مستوى سائل التبريد, وزيت المحرك, ترك شمعات الإشعال حتى تتلف, ترك أقطاب البطارية حتى تتآكل. يمكن تجنب كل ذلك عن طريق عمل جدول دوري للصيانة, وأتباعه.



هذه المقالة تنبه على أن الصيانة التي تقوم بها بنفسك لسيارتك, من الممكن أن تكون اقتصادية ومسلية في حالة القيام بها بمعرفة وعناية تامة, وتجنب أخطاء الآخرين.


----------



## deghidy (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور حبيبي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور حبيبي جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## وهوبي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضع مميز 
وشكرا


----------



## ميدو ميكا (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كالعادة مش عارف اعبر عن شعوري ازاي !! بس حقيقي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يرفرحات (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / محمود جمال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الموضوع أكثر من رائع ، لقد استفدنا كثيرا من علمك وتجاربك .. ألف شكر .. ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق دائما.
مع تحياتي واحترامي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مفيد ورائع


----------



## يوسف عكود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال عن جهاز تشخيص الاعطال(carman scan lit)
كيفية تشغيله


----------



## amr habib (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيد شكرا 
وياريت لوكان فى صور


----------

